# Welche ältere Frauen findet Ihr attraktiv?



## Merker45 (5 Sep. 2010)

Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?

1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)


----------



## annepa (6 Sep. 2010)

sabrina staubitz
anja kruse
caroline beil
maria gresz
z.b.


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Sep. 2010)

Britt hagedorn.


----------



## blauauge (6 Sep. 2010)

Heather Locklear
Jennifer Aniston 
Courtney Cox
Ornella Muti


----------



## solefun (6 Sep. 2010)

Aalso, das wird dann ne längere Liste. Ich nehme mal an, mit älter ist hier Mittvierzig aufwärts gemeint?

Nena (wobei die ists ohnehin nur auf dem Papier. Spontan kann ich sie nicht mit "älterer Frau" verbinden)
Iris Berben
Nina Ruge
Kiwi
Gaby Papenburg
Sandra Maahn
Heather Locklear
Teri Hatcher

Hab garantiert noch ein paar vergessen oder mir ist nicht bewußt, daß sie mittlerweile auch zu den älteren Semestern gehörn)


----------



## solefun (6 Sep. 2010)

solefun schrieb:


> Hab garantiert noch ein paar vergessen oder mir ist nicht bewußt, daß sie mittlerweile auch zu den älteren Semestern gehörn)




Wußt ichs doch! Auf jeden Fall noch:
Anne Will 
Ina Müller

to be continued...


----------



## Franky70 (6 Sep. 2010)

Claudia Schiffer...


----------



## Nelly4ever (6 Sep. 2010)

Natürlich Maria Furtwängler und Catherine Zeta-Jones - beide über 40 !!!


----------



## Alfredo07 (6 Sep. 2010)

Marion Kracht
Barbara Wussow
Claudia Wenzel
Corinna Harfouch
Desiree Nosbusch
Sabine Kaack


----------



## saviola (6 Sep. 2010)

Astrid Frohloff


----------



## SirBombe (6 Sep. 2010)

Also wie gesagt da gibt es viele um mal drei hervorzuheben
Iris Berben 
Linda Evans 
Joan Collins


----------



## irisberben (7 Sep. 2010)

Iris Berben aufjedenfall!!!! 
Und Senta Berger zwei Frauen mit einer unglaublichen Austrahlung einfach Frauen mit Klasse die klasse sind


----------



## speedf2 (7 Sep. 2010)

Verona natürlich ;-)


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

Heidi Klum


----------



## solefun (7 Sep. 2010)

Alfredo07 schrieb:


> Desiree Nosbusch



Bei Desiree geh ich mit, hänge noch
Christiane Backer 
Amanda Tapping
Ursula Karven

mit an.


----------



## Snoopy (7 Sep. 2010)

Die Frage ist gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Zu "Denver-Clan"-Zeiten fand ich Joan Collins richtig scharf. In die heutige Zeit passen u. a. wegen dem Playboy Frauen wie Britt, Jessica Stockmann - wobei die ja noch nicht so alt sind.


----------



## betzdorf (7 Sep. 2010)

solefun schrieb:


> Aalso, das wird dann ne längere Liste. Ich nehme mal an, mit älter ist hier Mittvierzig aufwärts gemeint?
> 
> Nena (wobei die ists ohnehin nur auf dem Papier. Spontan kann ich sie nicht mit "älterer Frau" verbinden) …



Dieser Auffassung stimme ich voll zu. Dass aber oben gar eine 1972 Geborene als «ältere Frau» bezeichnet wird, ist freilich schon allerhand!!

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch Désirée Nosbusch und Sophie Marceau.


----------



## solefun (8 Sep. 2010)

betzdorf schrieb:


> Dass aber oben gar eine 1972 Geborene als «ältere Frau» bezeichnet wird, ist freilich schon allerhand!!



Ist ne Frage der Ausstrahlung und nicht des Ausweise, finde ich. Deshalb ja auch mein Nena-Komment. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, daß Britt erst 72er Jahrgang ist. Gehört sicherlich nicht zu meinen Top10, hat aber was in Richtung MILF, das durchaus anziehend ist. Insofern steht sie hier schon an sich ganz richtig.


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Sep. 2010)

also ich find grad solche frauen reizvoll... Simone Thomalla
Iris Berben
Verona Pooth
Katharina Böhm
Sonja Kirchberger
Andrea Kiewel
Demi Moore
Corinna Harfouch
Jasmin Tabatabai
Birgit Schrowange...


----------



## Finderlohn (8 Sep. 2010)

Ich finde Christine Neubauer SEHR Attrktiv!!!


----------



## jcm1312 (8 Sep. 2010)

Och, da gibt es ja echt viiieele!! 
Auf jeden Fall Iris Berben, auch Maria Furthwengler (richtig geschrieben?), Anne Will auch,
u. viele mehr.
ciao leutz


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Sep. 2010)

Die "kleine" Schlagertussi Andrea Jürgens finde ich sehr sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby35 (10 Sep. 2010)

Andrea Kiewel ganz klar


----------



## CoteFan (10 Sep. 2010)

Catherine Bell finde ich Scharf


----------



## JohnDaniels (10 Sep. 2010)

Bei älter und attraktiv fällt mir sofort eine ein, auf die beides passt:

Elisabeth Engstler (Jg 1960)

Wahnsinn, wie sexy die Frau noch ist! Wenn´s den Ausdruck MILF nicht gäbe, für Lizzy wäre er erfunden worden!

Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
Sophie Marceau (Jg. 1966)
machen meine top drei komplett!


----------



## solefun (10 Sep. 2010)

Leg auch nochmal was Internationales nach:

Patsy Kensit
Cheryl Hines
Renee Zellweger


----------



## Merker45 (10 Sep. 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen Veronica Ferres:





Die Schwester von Anja Kling Gerit.


----------



## annepa (10 Sep. 2010)

rebecca de mornay!!!!
nicolette sheridan
carol alt


----------



## syd67 (10 Sep. 2010)

was sind aeltere frauen???
ein20jaehriger sagt eine30jahrige ist alt?
was sagen wir die aelter sind?
naja daran sieht man wie alt wir sind
ok dann sage ich mal:
senta berger und iris berben,2 sehr attraktive frauen im gesetztem alter!
iha von der schulenburg!


----------



## eFeet (10 Sep. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> was sind aeltere frauen???
> ein20jaehriger sagt eine30jahrige ist alt?
> was sagen wir die aelter sind?
> naja daran sieht man wie alt wir sind


:thumbup:
dann füge ich den namen einer (deutlich) älteren frau hinzu:
Heidelinde Weis (*1940)


----------



## syd67 (10 Sep. 2010)

eFeet schrieb:


> :thumbup:
> dann füge ich den namen einer (deutlich) älteren frau hinzu:
> Heidelinde Weis (*1940)



gebe meine vollste unterstuetzung:thumbup:


----------



## stepp262 (12 Sep. 2010)

veronica Ferres


----------



## ironbutterfly (12 Sep. 2010)

*Iris Berben & Kim Fisher*engel09


----------



## JackBauer1 (12 Sep. 2010)

Lizzy Engstler


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Sep. 2010)

Ich finde die "kleine" Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens 
immer noch sehr, sehr sexy.


----------



## Hansi57 (18 Sep. 2010)

:WOW:Ich finde Kim Fisher super


----------



## mar (19 Sep. 2010)

Anne will


----------



## bimimanaax (26 Sep. 2010)

tina ruland
birgit schrowange
nicola tiggler
barbara eligmann
verona pooth
eva herman
gillian anderson
demi moore
um mal nen paar zu nennen


----------



## gunny58 (28 Sep. 2010)

Susanne von Borsody
Saskia Vester
Senta Berger
Hannelore Elsner
Iris Berben


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2010)

*Carla Gugino  *wird 40 nächstes Jahr


----------



## ludde (10 Okt. 2010)

Hannelore elsner


----------



## famskmm (16 Okt. 2010)

Jennifer Aniston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommie3 (18 Okt. 2010)

Katherine Deneuve


----------



## Emilysmummie (18 Okt. 2010)

*Monica Bellucci 




& Catherine Zeta Jones *




*Aber "meine" Angelina übertrifft alle, aber sie is ja auch erst Mitte 30 und somit für mich KEINE "alte" Frau *


​


----------



## canil (18 Okt. 2010)

*Sophie Marceau*
​


----------



## poll_fan (18 Okt. 2010)

Katja Ebstein


----------



## Rumpelmucke (18 Okt. 2010)

Lena Meier-Landrut  Die hält noch ne Weile


----------



## Mozart (18 Okt. 2010)

Andrea Kiewel
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## teddybernd (18 Okt. 2010)

na wenn das schon alles älter ist hab ich ne gaanz alte

Tina Turner


----------



## krauti (18 Okt. 2010)

Jane Seymour
Iris Berben
Gudrun Landgrebe
Birgit Schrowange


----------



## Zylinderrohr (20 Okt. 2010)

1) Rebecca de Mornay
2) Gillian Anderson
3) Demi Moore
4) Mimi Rogers
5) Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## amon amarth (20 Okt. 2010)

*Sophia Loren*


----------



## maggi77 (21 Okt. 2010)

Monica Belluci


----------



## ssh2010 (26 Okt. 2010)

verona pooth
barbara schöneberger
christine neubauer


----------



## bogey (31 Okt. 2010)

Für mich:
1.Nina Ruge
2.Petra Gerster
3.Sybille Weischenberg


----------



## roki19 (1 Nov. 2010)

Keine Frage :

Sophie Marceau:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zylinderrohr (3 Nov. 2010)

Claudia Michelsen, die Frau hat einfach Sex und Charisma..
Anne Will, weil sie - wie ich - auf Mädels steht ....
Martina Gedeck, immer wieder zu sehen mit zeitlos schöner Oberweite...
Karoline Eichhorn, kein so schöner Busen, aber immer beeindruckend in ihren Rollen ...
Gesine Cukrowski, als Domina einfach fesselnd ....
Natalia Wörner, tolle Figur und geheimnisvolles Lächeln...


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2010)

Katharinna Böhm


----------



## path (9 Nov. 2010)

Gabriele Pauli
Christine Neubauer
Martina Gedeck
Iris Berben
Marina Sirtis
Vicky Leandros
und An...Me....


----------



## Barricade (11 Nov. 2010)

Courteney Cox
Sandra Bullock
Sharon Stone


----------



## daniel1234 (14 Nov. 2010)

Hallo.........
wie wärs mit

Kim Fisher
Sabrina Staubitz und
Eva Habermann:


----------



## mexx102 (14 Nov. 2010)

eva habermann gar net mehr im moment, früher ja, aber jetzt ...


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Nov. 2010)

Cameron Diaz und Angelina Jolie :thumbup:


----------



## willbilder (14 Nov. 2010)

Amanda Tapping


----------



## korat (15 Nov. 2010)

Stimme bei allen Vorschlägen zu, nur bei dieser Britt nicht....die versaut sich ALLES mit ihrer Scheiß-Sendung !


----------



## Carola (16 Nov. 2010)

1. Verona Pooth
2. Verona Pooth
3. Verona Pooth

und und und Verona Pooth







Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> 1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
> 2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
> 3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)


----------



## Xopa (20 Nov. 2010)

Eva Habermann
Sabrina Staubitz
Iris Berben
Maria Furtwängler
Barbara Schöneberger
Ina Müller
Anja Nejarri
Leonore Capell


----------



## maggi77 (20 Nov. 2010)

Monica Belluci
Ramona Drews


----------



## gernot (23 Nov. 2010)

Helen Mirren
Charlotte Rampling
Marina Sirtis
Kim Delaney
Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## DonSwedish (23 Nov. 2010)

Maria Furtwängler und Simone Thomalla


----------



## ringopingo (24 Nov. 2010)

DonSwedish schrieb:


> Maria Furtwängler und Simone Thomalla



Absolut! Und Katharina Böhm und Ann-Kathrin Kramer


----------



## Zylinderrohr (24 Nov. 2010)

Inka Friedrich *1965
Simone Thomalla *1965
Barbara Wussow *1961
Andrea Sawatzki *1963
Gesine Cukrowski *1968
Dana Golombek *1970

keine älteren Damen, aber auch nicht mehr ganz "taufrisch"

Carolina Vera Squella *1973
Melika Foroutan * 1976

..schade würde gerne entspr. Bilder dazu posten, weiss aber nicht wie das geht :-(


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

Zylinderrohr schrieb:


> ..schade würde gerne entspr. Bilder dazu posten, weiss aber nicht wie das geht :-(




da kann geholfen werden:
http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials-und-anleitungen/26189-tutorial-wie-poste-ich-bilder.html
http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...das-board-tutorial-alles-ich-wissen-muss.html
http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html

 hier kannst Du erst mal was üben:
Test-Area - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net
Das Team hilft Dir schon


----------



## sirpaulus007 (24 Nov. 2010)

Iris Berben natürlich, trotz des Alters ein heisser Feger ! ! !


----------



## Rocky1 (27 Nov. 2010)

Amanda Tapping


----------



## Sassi (27 Nov. 2010)

gute frage:für mich ist die saskia valencia noch immer attraktiv und sehr sexy,ein richtiges wunderweib.......


----------



## maggi0684 (27 Nov. 2010)

CHristine Neubauer find ich voll geil


----------



## Sassi (27 Nov. 2010)

gute frage:für mich ist die saskia valencia noch immer attraktiv und sehr sexy,ein richtiges wunderweib.......


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

Auf jeden Fall: *ANJA KLING* :drip:


----------



## Diokletian_2010 (28 Nov. 2010)

Petra Kusch Lück


----------



## bootsmann1 (28 Nov. 2010)

1.Christine Neubauer
2.Jutta Speidel
3.?


----------



## llhugo2 (28 Nov. 2010)

Gudrun Landgrebe und Iris Berben,
Christine Neubauer finde ich "nicht alt genug"
:thumbup:


----------



## kusche2312 (28 Nov. 2010)

monica belucci ohne frage.


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Andrea Ypsilanti

Condoleezza Rice

Christa Müller

Hillary Clinton

Kim Wilde

Tzipi Livni

Ulrike von der Groeben

Cyndi Lauper

Tina Turner

Michelle Obama


----------



## Mogli41 (29 Nov. 2010)

annepa schrieb:


> sabrina staubitz
> anja kruse
> caroline beil
> maria gresz
> z.b.



ich finde die martina gedeck (schauspielerin) und katja flint und katja riemann aM GEILSTEN


----------



## Olli4184 (1 Dez. 2010)

Ich finde Barbara Schöneberger richtig scharf , genauso wie Christine Neubauer , salma Hayek !!! 
Wahnsinns frauen , allen voran Barbara schöneberger meine traumfrau !!!


----------



## Zylinderrohr (9 Dez. 2010)

Julianne Moore - Super im Pirelli Kalender 2011
Sheikha Mozah Bint Nasser al Missned - sah super aus bei der FIFA-Verars...show


----------



## hans1960 (9 Dez. 2010)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Sassi (9 Dez. 2010)

auf jeden fall Saskia Valencia:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## enthalpy (14 Dez. 2010)

- Steffi Graf
- Alexandra Kamp
- Katarina Witt
- Erika Eleniak


----------



## hajowa (18 Dez. 2010)

Am reizvollsten finde ich Maria Furtwängler !!


----------



## Stephan12 (23 Dez. 2010)

Patricia Richardson


----------



## neman64 (24 Dez. 2010)

Samantha Fox
Nena
Linda Evans
Joan Collins


----------



## zebulon (26 Dez. 2010)

Iris Berben, Nena, Maria Furtwängler, Uschi Glas, Corinna Harfouch, Sonja Zietlow, Arabella Kiesbauer


----------



## tassilo (26 Dez. 2010)

christine neubauer
iris berben
carmen nebel
sabine postel
sylvia haider
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Finderlohn (26 Dez. 2010)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## tobacco (26 Dez. 2010)

nur marlene lufen - und meine frau !


----------



## MrCap (28 Dez. 2010)

*Etwas ältere Damen wären im meinem Fall dann...

Christiane Hörbiger
Gaby Dohm
Ruth Maria Kubitschek usw.*


----------



## userfromhessen (28 Dez. 2010)

Tag!
Furtwängler und Thomalla sind ok, aber die geilste ist ANDREA SAWATZKI, da kommt keine ran!


----------



## amon amarth (29 Dez. 2010)

vor 10-15 Jahren sah SOPHIA LOREN immer noch klasse aus...


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Jan. 2011)

Da steht bei mir Simone Thomalla ganz weit oben auf der Liste. Und auch Veronica Ferres und Tina Ruland.


----------



## knpke2006 (2 Jan. 2011)

Christine Neubauer find ich gut!!!!


----------



## strass (4 Jan. 2011)

Iris Berben
Maria Furtwängler


----------



## bestefan (5 Jan. 2011)

Christina Plate
Maria Furtwängler
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Zylinderrohr (5 Jan. 2011)

Audrey Landers
Sarah Palin


----------



## rammbock (10 Jan. 2011)

Iris berben , Simone Thomalla , Desiree Nick


----------



## rammbock (10 Jan. 2011)

Du hast Geschmack !


----------



## sedelma (10 Jan. 2011)

PETRA KUSCH LÜCK
ORNELLA MUTI
GABRIELE METZGER

Danke für die Anfragehttp://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## jujuju (11 Jan. 2011)

Aber sowas von Kader Loth.
und natürlich Simone Thomalla.


----------



## Zylinderrohr (12 Jan. 2011)

Dennenesch Zoudé (1966) .... schön und kaffeebraun!
Katja Riemann (1963) .... große Schnauze aber auch schöne große Titten!
Anja Kruse (1956) ... Botox sei Dank, eine Schöne die immer lächelt!


----------



## dillmann (15 Jan. 2011)

Neubauer, Schöneberger, Kruse, Thomalla, Kaufmann und Tochter Curtis etc.

Traumfrauen! Zum anbeten!

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bargo (16 Jan. 2011)

Aktives schubsen von der Bettkante würde ich nicht in Erwägung ziehen bei:

Tina Ruland (*09.10.1966)
Anja Kruse (*05.08.1956)
Jennifer Aniston (*11.02.1969)
Nina Ruge (*24.08.1956)
Barbara Wussow (*28.03.1961)
Desiree Nosbusch (*14.01.1965)
Ursula Karven (*17.09.1964)
Katharina Böhm (*20.11.1964)
Gerit Kling (*21.04.1965)
Sophie Marceau (*17.11.1966)
Sharon Stone (*10.3.1958)
Maria Furtwängler (*13.09.1966)
Ann-Kathrin Kramer (*04.04.1966)
Saskia Valencia (*21.07.1964)
Christina Plate (*21.04.1965)
Kylie Minogue (*28.5.1968)
Gabriele Susanne Kerner "NENA" (*24.03.1960)


----------



## tongue37de (16 Jan. 2011)

Kim Fisher - auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Zylinderrohr (21 Jan. 2011)

Judith Rosmaier (*1967)
Anna Loos (*1970)


----------



## w8raum (21 Jan. 2011)

meine mir gerade in den sinn kommenden  favoriten sind:

Sophie Marceau
Ann Kathrin Kramer
Barbara Auer
Katharina Böhm
Anja Kruse


----------



## Chupacabra (21 Jan. 2011)

Frauen über 50:

Susanna Thompson
Jane Fonda

Es gibt natürlich noch mehr, aber die fallen mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Mustafa41 (21 Jan. 2011)

Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox, Jami Gertz


----------



## freejamer (22 Jan. 2011)

auf jeden fall noch
Claudia Effenberg
http://static.rp-online.de/layout/showbilder/38210-beide2_image.cfm.jpg


----------



## Franke (23 Jan. 2011)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

An erster Stelle auf jeden Fall Maria Furtwängler, dann Andrea Berg und Calista Flockhart und nicht zu vergessen Claudia Kleinert.


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

An erster Stelle natürlich Maria Furtwängler dann Andrea Berg, Calista Flockhart, Sonya Kraus und Claudia Kleinert!!


----------



## jupp24 (23 Jan. 2011)

Ingrid Steeger
Ingrid van Bergen
Gudrun Landgrebe
Charlotte Rampling
Catherine Deneuve
Christiane Hörbinger


----------



## connie (24 Jan. 2011)

Andrea Berg - aber warum zählt sie zu den "älteren Frauen"? Wo fängt das bei Euch an?


----------



## Bargo (24 Jan. 2011)

connie schrieb:


> Andrea Berg - aber warum zählt sie zu den "älteren Frauen"? Wo fängt das bei Euch an?




Ich würde mal sagen: Ab 40. Aber das hängt vom Standpunkt des Betrachters ab


----------



## Dirk-sf (24 Jan. 2011)

Marina Sirtis (Jg. 1955)
Sandra Menges (ehemals Cretu, (Jg. 1962))
Lauren Holly (Jg. 1963)
Terry Farrell (Jg. 1963)
Sophie Marceau (Jg. 1966)
Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
Pamela Anderson (Jg. 1967)
Pauley Perrette (Jg. 1969)


----------



## famous (30 Jan. 2011)

desiree nick natürlich


----------



## Excalibur (31 Jan. 2011)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## shiG (31 Jan. 2011)

Sandra Bullock - Die hübscheste Frau aller Zeiten (meine meinung)


----------



## Zylinderrohr (1 Feb. 2011)

Denise Virieux (*1964) ... die Frau von Schimanski, kleine Titten, große Ausstrahlung!

Barbara Wussow (*1961) 

Maybritt Illner (*1965)


----------



## jean58 (6 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:
katja burkard
caroline beil
birgit schrowange
simone thomalla


----------



## bertderhase (7 Feb. 2011)

Senta berger
Ornelle Muti


----------



## chris1712 (23 Feb. 2011)

Arabella Kiesbauer.Kati Witt


----------



## woodyjezy (23 Feb. 2011)

1. Meine Nachbarin!
2. Meine ehemalige Englisch Professorin!
3. Heidi Klum


----------



## AlBundy128 (25 Feb. 2011)

Mimi Rogers,Iris Berben,Sean Young


----------



## tmax49 (25 Feb. 2011)

Cristine Neubauer .... ein Vollblutweib!


----------



## manik72 (26 Feb. 2011)

also, auf alle fälle:

Ann-Kathrin Kramer
sandra bullock
Elisabeth Shue
Sophie Marceau

würd ich aber nicht zu ältere frauen zählen, sondern frauen im besten alter, die alle sehr attraktiv und "jung" geblieben sind.


----------



## nik.galuba (26 Feb. 2011)

Gaby Dohm
Petra Blossey
Simone Thomalla
Maxi Biewer
Ulrike von der Groeben
Marion Kracht
Jutta Speidel
Katrin Sass


----------



## binky1605 (27 Feb. 2011)

Das ist ja der Hammer....ältere Frauen.....hallo, die sind zum Grossteil um die 40! Das sind doch keine "älteren Frauen"....die befinden sich in der Blüte des Lebens!

Maria Furtwängler
Meike Schlüter
Simone Thomalla
Vera Int Veen


zu den wirklich älteren Frauen gehören dann doch wohl eher Kaliber wie

Meryl Streep
Bette Midler
Barbra Streisand
etc.


----------



## binky1605 (27 Feb. 2011)

oh, habe Goldie Hawn vergessen


----------



## Franky70 (28 Feb. 2011)

Vielleicht will mal jemand alle Antworten zählen und die ultimativen "Reife Frauen" Charts erstellen. 

Auch wenn es mir schwerfällt, die 44jährige Maria Furtwängler als "reife Frau" zu sehen, aber wenn wir Ü40 als Maßstab nehmen, hat sie meine Stimme.

(Barbara Schöneberger ist erst Mitte 30...also bitte nicht!)


----------



## lolle (5 März 2011)

Also bei mir ist ganz klar Iris Berben auf Platz 1..


----------



## Merker45 (13 März 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will mal jemand alle Antworten zählen und die ultimativen "Reife Frauen" Charts erstellen.



Hab mir jetzt mal die Arbeit gemacht und alle Namen aufgeschieben und gezählt.
*
"Reife Frauen" Charts​*
*1. Iris Berben 18
2. Maria Furtwängler 14
3. Simone Thomalla 14
4. Christine Neubauer 13*
*5. Sophie Marceau 8*
Simone Thomalla 6
Tina Ruland 6
Anja Kruse 5
Katharina Böhm 5
Nena 5
Verona Pooth 5
Anne Will 4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer 4
Barbara Schöneberger 4
Barbara Wussow 4
Birgit Schrowange 4
Britt Hagedorn 4
Gudrun Landgrebe 4
Jennifer Aniston 4
Kim Fisher 4
Amanda Tapping 3
Andrea Kiewel 3
Corinna Harfouch 3
Courtney Cox 3
Demi Moore 3
Desiree Nick 3
Joan Collins 3
Marina Sirtis 3
Martina Gedeck 3
Nina Ruge 3
Ornella Muti 3
sabrina staubitz 3
Sandra Bullock 3
Saskia Valencia 3
Senta Berger 3
Veronica Ferres 3
Andrea Jürgens 2
Andrea Sawatzki 2
Angelina Jolie 2
Arabella Kiesbauer 2
Caroline Beil 2
Catherine Zeta-Jones 2
Charlotte Rampling 2
Christina Plate 2
Desiree Nosbusch 2
Elisabeth Engstler 2
Eva Habermann 2
Gaby Dohm 2
Gerit Kling 2
Gesine Cukrowski 2
Gillian Anderson 2
Hannelore Elsner 2
Heather Locklear 2
Heidelinde Weis 2
Heidi Klum 2
Ina Müller 2
Jutta Speidel 2
Katarina Witt 2
Katja Riemann 2
Kylie Minogue 2
Linda Evans 2
Marion Kracht 2
Mimi Rogers 2
Monica Belluci 2
Rebecca de Mornay 2
Sharon Stone 2
Sophia Loren 2
Tina Turner 2
Ulrike von der Groeben 2
Ursula Karven 2
Alexandra Kamp 1
An...Me.... 1
Andrea Berg 1 
Andrea Ypsilanti 1
Anja Kling 1
Anja Nejarri 1
Anna Loos 1
Astrid Frohloff 1
Audrey Landers 1
Barbara Auer 1
barbara eligmann 1
Barbra Streisand 1
Bette Midler 1
Calista Flockhart 1 
Cameron Diaz 1
Carla Gugino 1
carmen nebel 1
carol alt 1
Carolina Vera Squella 1
Catherine Bell 1
Catherine Deneuve 1
Cheryl Hines 1
Christa Müller 1
Christiane Backer 1
Christiane Hörbiger 1
Christiane Hörbinger 1
Christine Kaufmann 1
Claudia Effenberg 1
Claudia Kleinert 1
Claudia Michelsen 1
Claudia Schiffer 1
Claudia Wenzel 1
Condoleezza Rice 1
Cyndi Lauper 1
Dana Golombek 1
Denise Virieux 1
Dennenesch Zoudé 1
Désirée Nosbusch 1
Elisabeth Shue 1
Erika Eleniak 1
Eva Herman 1
GABRIELE METZGER 1
Gabriele Pauli 1
Gaby Papenburg 1
Goldie Hawn 1
Helen Mirren 1
Hillary Clinton 1
iha von der schulenburg 1
Ingrid Steeger 1
Ingrid van Bergen 1
Inka Friedrich 1
Jami Gertz 1
Jane Fonda 1
Jane Seymour 1
Jasmin Tabatabai 1
Jessica Stockmann 1
Judith Rosmaier 1
Julianne Moore 1
Kader Loth 1
Karoline Eichhorn 1
Katherine Deneuve 1
katja burkard 1
Katja Ebstein 1
katja flint 1
Katrin Sass 1 
Kim Delaney 1
Kim Wilde 1
Kristin Scott Thomas 1
Lauren Holly 1
Lena Meier-Landrut 1
Leonore Capell 1
Maria Gresz 1
Marlene lufen 1
Maxi Biewer 1
Maybritt Illner 1
Meike Schlüter 1
Meine ehemalige Englisch Professorin! 1
meine frau 1 
Meine Nachbarin! 1
Melika Foroutan 1
Meryl Streep 1
Michelle Obama 1
Monica Bellucci 1
monica belucci 1
Natalia Wörner 1
nicola tiggler 1
nicolette sheridan 1
Pamela Anderson 1
Patricia Richardson 1
Patsy Kensit 1
Pauley Perrette 1 
Petra Blossey 1
Petra Gerster 1
PETRA KUSCH LÜCK 1
Petra Kusch Lück 1
Ramona Drews 1
Renee Zellweger 1
Ruth Maria Kubitschek 1
Sabine Kaack 1
sabine postel 1
salma Hayek 1
Samantha Fox 1
Sandra Maahn 1
Sandra Menges 1
Sarah Palin 1
Saskia Vester 1
Sean Young 1 
Sheikha Mozah 1
Sonja Kirchberger 1
Sonja Zietlow 1
Steffi Graf 1
Susanna Thompson 1
Susanne von Borsody 1
Sybille Weischenberg 1
sylvia haider 1
Teri Hatcher 1
Terry Farrell 1
Tochter Curtis 1
Tzipi Livni 1
Uschi Glas 1
Vera Int Veen 1
Vicky Leandros 1


----------



## Klotzpeter (13 März 2011)

1.Maria Furtwängler
2.Britt Hagedorn 
3.Veronica Ferres
4.Anja Kling
5.Simone Thomalla


----------



## erweem (13 März 2011)

Maria Furtwängler
Simone Thomalla
Tina Ruland
Gundis Zámbó


----------



## coredump (14 März 2011)

Iris Berben
Sandra Bullock
Katja Flint
Martina Gedeck
Eva Habermann
Claudia Kleinert
Ruth Maria Kubitschek
Gudrun Landgrebe
Demi Moore
Christina Plate - Meine Nr.1
Katja Riemann
Andrea Sawatzki
Barbara Schöneberger
Simone Thomalla
Saskia Valencia
Katarina Witt

Fehlen auf jeden Fall noch einige...


----------



## mathias_353004 (14 März 2011)

Christine Neubauer
Andrea Kiewel
Verona Pooth
Barbara Schöneberger
Sonja Kraus


----------



## paulchen60 (14 März 2011)

Ganz vorne Jennifer Anistion, Caroline Beil und Maria Furtwängler


----------



## paul057 (14 März 2011)

:thumbup:
Iris Berben
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## taeb (14 März 2011)

Letzens habe ich eine aktuelle Aufnahme von *Ornella Muti* gesehen.
Die ist immer noch hammermässig.


----------



## haller (26 März 2011)

Zietlow
Inka Bause
Schrowange


----------



## Haroo1900 (27 März 2011)

Maxi Biewer


----------



## Taranis (1 Apr. 2011)

IMHO da gibts nur eine! Ornella Muti


----------



## geri1971 (1 Apr. 2011)

Sophie marceau


----------



## tropical (4 Apr. 2011)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## sheherazade (5 Apr. 2011)

Inka Bause und Aglaia Szyszkowitz


----------



## Max3D (11 Apr. 2011)

Sarah Brightman


----------



## Cherubini (12 Apr. 2011)

Salma Hayek


----------



## biker99 (12 Apr. 2011)

nena


----------



## ToolAddict (23 Apr. 2011)

1.Birgit Schrowange
2.Kati Witt
3.Dana Golombek


----------



## Franke (23 Apr. 2011)

Alexandra Kamp


----------



## zebulon (24 Apr. 2011)

Maria Furtwängler
Sonya Kraus
Sonja Zietlow
Iris Berben
Ulrike Kriener
Uschi Glas
Andrea Kiewel
Marietta Slomka
Petra Gerster
Nena
Maxi Biewer
Ulrike von der Groeben
Andrea Sawatzki
Sabine Christiansen
Maybritt Illner
Desiree Nick
Veronica Ferres
Michaela Rosen
Julianne Moore
Madonna
Amanda Lear
Arabella Kiesbauer
Corinna Harfouch
Heike Drechsler
Karin Giegerich
Jutta Speidel
Roswitha Schreiner
Katarina Witt
Sabine Postel
Sarah Wiener
Sandra Cretu
Sissi Perlinger


----------



## Chili56 (25 Apr. 2011)

Christine Neubauer
Barbara Auer


----------



## lisaplenske (25 Apr. 2011)

Lilian Harvey


----------



## jr1982 (25 Apr. 2011)

Andrea berg!!!!!


----------



## Sassi (25 Apr. 2011)

Bargo schrieb:


> Aktives schubsen von der Bettkante würde ich nicht in Erwägung ziehen bei:
> 
> Tina Ruland (*09.10.1966)
> Anja Kruse (*05.08.1956)
> ...



100%Saskia Valencia:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## lisaplenske (26 Apr. 2011)

Lena Endre






*08 Juli 1955


----------



## Big Daddy 123 (26 Apr. 2011)

Britt Hagedorn... ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (28 Apr. 2011)

Also da wäre Jennifer Aniston, dann Carla Gugino und Connie Britton!


----------



## weidi (30 Apr. 2011)

Iris Berben
Sonja Kirchberger
Veronica Ferres
Christine Neubauer

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Max3D (11 Mai 2011)

Sarah Brightman


----------



## bayern157 (19 Mai 2011)

Verona Pooth und Simone Thomalla find ich gut für ihr Alter.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (19 Mai 2011)

mar schrieb:


> Anne will



Ich auch!

dazu noch:
Salma Hayek
Barbara Wussow
Maria Furtwängler
Sophie Marceau
Marina Sirtis
Gabriela Sabatini
und sicher noch einige mehr, die mir aber im Moment nicht einfallen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Mai 2011)

Was heisst älter?
Eine 65 jährige kann etwas tolles an sich haben siehe Evelin Hall.
oder auch eine Veronica Ferres,Maria Furthwängler,Simone Thomalla oder Christine Neubauer.
Wenn aber Gabriele Susanne Kerner so weiter macht steckt sie sie alle in die tasche 




NENA FOR KANZLERIN​


----------



## Bargo (19 Mai 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Was heisst älter?
> 
> Wenn aber Gabriele Susanne Kerner so weiter macht steckt sie sie alle in die tasche



Stimme uneingeschränkt zu! Nena ist einfach nur geil :drip:




DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> NENA FOR KANZLERIN



...nun ... soweit würde ich dann doch nicht gehen


----------



## LawrentijBerija (1 Juni 2011)

Christine Kaufmann ist zeitlos schön.


----------



## murks (1 Juni 2011)

Das ist schwierig.Da gibt es so viele tolle Frauen.Ich nehme mal: Morgan Fairchild,Fran Drescher und Alyssa Milano.


----------



## eibersberger (1 Juni 2011)

gar keine.


----------



## Buster (1 Juni 2011)

Desiree Nick





klasse Weib gelle :thumbup:


----------



## mario46anni (1 Juni 2011)

Bettina Cramer 
Britt hagedorn
Birgit Schrowange


----------



## mb8 (1 Juni 2011)

für mich ganz klar............
Britt Hagedorn:thumbup:


----------



## Carola (2 Juni 2011)

Verona Pooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ragdoll (2 Juni 2011)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## collins (3 Juni 2011)

Alt ist relativ 
Für einen 12-jährigen ist Lena zB alt... :WOW:

Ok,älter als ich und attraktiv:
Maria Furtwängler

Viel älter und leider schon verstorben:
Grace Kelly


----------



## wettenwetten (3 Juni 2011)

Heidi Klum
Andrea Kiewel
und Verona Pooth


----------



## swingpaarmuc (13 Juni 2011)

Ina Müller natürlich


----------



## poll_fan (13 Juni 2011)

Sade Adu


----------



## Heinerich VIII (13 Juni 2011)

Tina Ruland und Christine Neubauer sind immer noch hammerfrauen. auch die veronika ferresist immer noch ein superweib, auch wenn sie mir heute etwas zu viel abgenommen hat (leider auch oben rum!! ;--((


----------



## fredi (13 Juni 2011)

desiree nick


----------



## mario46anni (13 Juni 2011)

1) Britt Hagedorn 2) Bettina Cramer 3) Alyssa Milano!!!!


----------



## roberto_1 (18 Juni 2011)

simone thomalla
barbara wussow


----------



## chris1712 (18 Juni 2011)

kati witt
Britt Hagedorn 
claudia schiffer


----------



## LONGDISTANCE (18 Juni 2011)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Britt hagedorn.



herzlichen dank für den ausgezeichneten beitrag!!


----------



## Zylinderrohr (22 Juni 2011)

Andie MacDowell


----------



## Teckel (16 Juli 2011)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> Eva Habermann


----------



## Zylinderrohr (28 Juli 2011)

Sheikha Mozah *59
Mehriban Aliyeva *64
Veronica Ferres *65


----------



## Hetzer333 (30 Juli 2011)

Christine Neubauer
Barbara Wussow
Maria Furtwängler


----------



## klobrille (30 Juli 2011)

candice bergen


----------



## GIERTIER (2 Aug. 2011)

Claudia Buckenmaier
Eva Herman
Bettina Tietjen
Sandra Maischberger


----------



## alexhoerath (12 Aug. 2011)

keine, weil als 31 Jähriger interesieren mich nur Frauen mit unter 40 was Stars betrifft


----------



## Creek (13 Aug. 2011)

Carmen Nebel


----------



## fritz57 (13 Aug. 2011)

Nina Hoss
Nadeshda Brennicke
Simone Thomalla 
Ursula Karven


----------



## Xopa (19 Aug. 2011)

Eva Habermann
Anja Reschke
Sabrina Staubitz
Ina Müller
Diana Amft

(names do not appear in order)


----------



## harrymudd (13 Sep. 2011)

Sabine Sauer
Simone Thomalla


----------



## scarfacexxl (13 Sep. 2011)

Andrea Berg
Sabrina staubitz
Ursula Carven
Alexandra Kamp
Kelly Trump


----------



## eschen (19 Sep. 2011)

Corinna Harfouch. Einfach Klasse.


----------



## metral (21 Sep. 2011)

Tina Ruland
Amanda Tapping
Barbara Schöneberger
Marion Kracht
Saskia Vester


----------



## dolsche (3 Okt. 2011)

sonja kirchbauer


----------



## Bargo (3 Okt. 2011)

dolsche schrieb:


> sonja kirchbauer



meinst du vielleicht Sonja Kirch*berger*?


----------



## Taran (3 Okt. 2011)

Xopa schrieb:


> *Eva Habermann*
> Anja Reschke
> Sabrina Staubitz
> Ina Müller
> ...



Ab wann ist frau bei dir denn älter?

Bei mir ab vierzig.


----------



## x5thw (10 Okt. 2011)

Iris Berben und Gabi Pappenburg!!!!!


----------



## irisberben (11 Okt. 2011)

Iris Berben!


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (12 Okt. 2011)

Heidi KLum, Caroline Beil


----------



## tort3 (12 Okt. 2011)

Verona Pooth
Gabriele Pauli
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## heribusta (16 Okt. 2011)

Iris Berben
Elfi Eschke


----------



## Martinfeet (17 Okt. 2011)

Andrea Sawatzki. Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## haller (22 Okt. 2011)

Schrowange
Maischberger


----------



## lucullus (30 Okt. 2011)

- Gaby Dohm
- Gila von Weitershausen
- Ruth Maria Kubitschek
- Christiane Hörbiger
- Dagmar Berghoff
- Marianne Rogée
- Nicole Heesters
- Helen Mirren
- Susan Sarandon


----------



## 2010 lena (30 Okt. 2011)

haller schrieb:


> Maischberger


:thumbup:


Anja Rescke
Aglaia Szyszkowitz
Inka Schneider
Astrid Frohloff
Kim Fischer


----------



## emilio (1 Nov. 2011)

Ursela Monn
Hildegard Krekel


----------



## macalad (7 Nov. 2011)

Petra Blossey,Martina Servatius,Petra Gerster,Ulrike Kreiner,Sabine Bach,Simone Ritshcer,Uta Schorn,sorry my German is shit but I love German women.Especially those ones.:thumbup:


----------



## Knuddel (7 Nov. 2011)

Cameron Diaz einfach total SEXY und so tolle Beine
Claudia Schiffer unglaublich HEISS und einen tollen Körper


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Nov. 2011)

Sonja Kirchberger


----------



## bojo78 (13 Nov. 2011)

Martina Servatius
Michaela Schaffrath
Petra Gerster
Simone Ritscher
Mona Seefried


----------



## x5thw (13 Nov. 2011)

Senta Berger, Iris Berben, Christiane Hörbinger und Ireen Sheer.


----------



## Daniel 11 (19 Nov. 2011)

Kim Fischer ohne Frage


----------



## chini72 (20 Nov. 2011)

Geht es um "ältere Frauen" oder um ein Besuch im Altersheim?


----------



## Bargo (20 Nov. 2011)

chini72 schrieb:


> Geht es um "ältere Frauen" oder um ein Besuch im Altersheim?



Nur aus Interesse: Auf welchen Beitrag bezieht sich dieser Kommentar?


----------



## glenmorangie (23 Nov. 2011)

....meine..!
Gruß Glenmorangie


----------



## manik72 (24 Nov. 2011)

Ann-Kathrin Kramer
Elizabeth Shue


----------



## Bacau2000 (26 Nov. 2011)

Nadeshda Bernnike ist die Beste und G
eilsze


----------



## Audi_R8 (9 Dez. 2011)

Marlene Lufen und Simone Thomalla


----------



## alexivf6 (9 Dez. 2011)

Tina Ruland ist sehr sehr..........


----------



## lukaswirp (21 Dez. 2011)

Wenn man von älter sprechen kann!!!!. Andrea Kivel, Gabi Papenburg wenn sie mal ein etwas kürzeres Kleid anhat.den sie hat schöne Beine. Am schärfsten ist Kirsten Hanser die Horoskopfrau. Also da würde ich alles stehen und liegen lassen für einmal unter den Rock zu sehen.:


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

alexivf6 schrieb:


> Tina Ruland ist sehr sehr..........



Jung


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

lukaswirp schrieb:


> Wenn man von älter sprechen kann!!!!. Andrea Kivel, Gabi Papenburg wenn sie mal ein etwas kürzeres Kleid anhat.den sie hat schöne Beine. Am schärfsten ist Kirsten Hanser die Horoskopfrau. Also da würde ich alles stehen und liegen lassen für einmal unter den Rock zu sehen.:



Wer ist Andrea Kivel?? und wenn man so liesst müsst ihr alle gerade mal aus der Schule gekommen sein.


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

Bacau2000 schrieb:


> Nadeshda Bernnike ist die Beste und G
> eilsze



Kleiner,die Dame heisst NADESHDA BRENNICKE


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

Alles was 7 Jahre jünger oder älter als ich bin.

Aber Helen Mirren oder Mimi Rogers sind auch noch im Topf.


----------



## bigmike67 (29 Dez. 2011)

Inka Bause, Michelle, Sabrina Staubitz, Sharon Stone,


----------



## Quick Nick (3 Jan. 2012)

Marlene Lufen, Iris Berben, Pamela Anderson & Sharon Stone


----------



## jupp24 (3 Jan. 2012)

Top 1 Marlene Dietrich
Top 2 Adele Sandrock
Top 3 Elisabeth Flickenschilld
Top 4 Ingrid Steeger


----------



## arenakoch (4 Jan. 2012)

Hanelore Elstner ist doch klar:thumbup:


----------



## Wiesler (6 Jan. 2012)

bettina cramer


----------



## SM100582 (7 Jan. 2012)

1. Caroline Beil
2. Claudia Effenberg
3. Andrea Berg

....:thumbup:


----------



## ninuka (10 Jan. 2012)

christiane Hörbiger, für ihr Alter eine sehr attraktive Frau.


----------



## Svenni1231230 (10 Jan. 2012)

j-lo und heidi klum und sonya kraus


----------



## shorty07 (11 Jan. 2012)

:thumbup: Für mich an 
1. Verona Pooth
2. Veronica Ferres
3. Heidi Klum
Doch was heißt schon ältere Frau.Mancheine Frau sieht mit 30 schon wie 50 aus und andere Frauen wiederum mit 40 sehen wie 25 aus.:thumbup:


----------



## benmaroni (11 Jan. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## echyves (17 Jan. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Ryan Atwood (17 Jan. 2012)

Kelly Rowan und Pamela Anderson


----------



## Nylonmarianne (21 Jan. 2012)

Gaby Papenburg
Sybille Weischenberg
Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Little_Lady (22 Jan. 2012)

Mächtig viele Kinder hier wie mir scheint???

Heidi Klum etc


----------



## gundilie (24 Jan. 2012)

^sabrina staubitz
2 bettina cramer
3 karin thaler
4 ursula carven


----------



## Ikonta520 (28 Jan. 2012)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> 1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
> 2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
> 3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)


4. Marion Kracht


----------



## Ikonta520 (28 Jan. 2012)

Tina Ruland


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Simone Thomalla,Maybritt Illner und Katherina Abt!!


----------



## MaxHollywood (31 Jan. 2012)

Petra Gerster 1955
Bettina Schausten 1965
Maybrit Illner 1965


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Desi Nosbusch und Susanne Uhlen und international Helen Hunt und Jodi Foster:thumbup:


----------



## Little_Lady (1 Feb. 2012)

Ikonta520 schrieb:


> Tina Ruland



Jahrgang 1969 die ist gerade mal 3 Jahre älter als Du und für mich knapp 6 Monate zu jung.


----------



## booti (1 Feb. 2012)

jamie lee curtis ist der Hammer !!


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2012)

Diane Lane
Carole Bouquet
Bridget Fonda


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2012)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## hardcore_freak (26 Feb. 2012)

Christine Neubauer, ganz klar


----------



## p1m0nty (26 Feb. 2012)

Britt ist der Hammer aber auch Christine ist nicht zu verachten!



Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> 1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
> 2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
> 3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)


----------



## tort3 (27 Feb. 2012)

1.Verona Pooth
2.Britt Hagedorn
3.Gabriele Pauli


----------



## HarunDogan (27 Feb. 2012)

auf jedenfall jlo und mariah carey


----------



## Franke (29 Feb. 2012)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## Mozart (3 März 2012)

Andrea Kiewel


----------



## pelle123 (5 März 2012)

Frau Sawatzki


----------



## Djian (13 März 2012)

da gibt es so einige ...

Ursula Carven
Desiree Nick
Natalia Wörner
Paola Felix
Iris berben
Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## Darkshadows (13 März 2012)

Kylie Minogue, wenn man bei ihr von einer älteren Frau sprechen kann.


----------



## beachkini (13 März 2012)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## gaertner23 (16 März 2012)

Auch für mich gibt es da einige, wie z.B.:

Astrid Frohloff (1962)
Maxi Biewer (1964)
Karin Schubert (1967)
Eva Mähl (1965)
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz 
Annette Betz
Bettina Cramer (1969)
Marlene Lufen (1970)
Anja Petzold (1970)


----------



## nerdkiller (19 März 2012)

Monica Bellucci!

Die Frau ist unglaublich! Müsste mittlerweile Ende 40 sein und ist trotzdem noch ein heißer Feger, für den ich alles stehen und liegen lassen würde. :crazy:

In 20 Jahren sicher auch noch.


----------



## florian1992 (19 März 2012)

andrea kiewel
ilka eßmüller
verona pooth
barbara schöneberger 
sonya kraus
britt hagedorn
simone thomalla
birgit schrowange 
ulrike von der groeben 
claudia effenberg


----------



## Max100 (19 März 2012)

Da frag ich doch mal, mit welchem Alter gehen "ältere Frauen" los?


----------



## eierbär (22 März 2012)

Claudia Reiterer


----------



## JustLikeU (1 Apr. 2012)

florian1992 schrieb:


> ilka eßmüller



Absolute zustimmung!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wolfo007 (1 Apr. 2012)

Martina Gedeck


----------



## Merker45 (3 Apr. 2012)

Anita Witzier
Caroline Tensen


----------



## bothen26 (3 Apr. 2012)

Katja Burkard


----------



## Ikonta520 (12 Apr. 2012)

Marion kracht
Uschi Glas


----------



## wayne john (12 Apr. 2012)

pelle123 schrieb:


> Frau Sawatzki



100% Zustimmung für pelle123. nicht erst seit Wetten Dass ein echter Hingucker!


----------



## Creek (13 Apr. 2012)

Simone Thomalla
und dann mach ich mich an ihre Tochter ran


----------



## totto (22 Apr. 2012)

attraktive Frauen sind schwer zu beschreiben ... egal welche Liste man aufführt es fehlt immer eine .....
Sängerin deutschsprachig: 
Schlager: Claudia Jung, Helene Fischer
Sängerin deutschsprachig:
Nena, Andrea Berg, Vicky Leandros
Sängerin international:
Kylie Minogue, Madonna
Schauspielerin international:
Sharon Stone, Kim Basenger
Schauspieler national:
Christine Neubauer (vor der DIÄT), Ulrike Frank, Alexa Maria Surholt und Andrea K. Loewig
Politikerin national:
Ilse Aigner, Sarah Wagenknecht 
Politikerin international:
Condoleeza Rice (NUR aussehen)
Sportlerinnen:
national:
Magdalena Neuner, Britta Steffen, Inka Grings
international:
Lindsay Vonn, Serena Williams
Moderatorinen:
Kim Fischer, Anja Heyde, Karen Heinrichs und Kathrin Müller Hohenstein.
Royals:
Mette Marit
Wie gesagt es fehlen bestimmt einige und NUR das AUSSEHEN zählt nicht das Wesen oder politische Inhalt


----------



## teevau (22 Apr. 2012)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Britt hagedorn.



also Brit ist wohl nicht als ältere Frau zu betiteln 

Iris Berben


----------



## slack2000 (1 Mai 2012)

ganz klar Sandra Bullock


----------



## Waldameise (2 Mai 2012)

ursula von Borsody


----------



## shorty07 (3 Mai 2012)

:drip::thumbup: Verona Pooth,Kati Witt,Barbara Schöneberger :thumbup::drip:


----------



## hotto (20 Mai 2012)

Noch gar nicht genannt, aber absolute Spitze: Sela Ward


----------



## hotto (20 Mai 2012)

Waldameise schrieb:


> ursula von Borsody



Susanne?


----------



## aaron.w (21 Mai 2012)

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## x5thw (20 Juni 2012)

Senta Berger


----------



## newman2 (21 Juni 2012)

Ich finde Verona Pooth (1968) einfach super Veronica Ferres (1965) Andrea Berg (1966) und Iris Berben ((1950) ein tolle Frau um nur einige zu nennen.

Wenn alle sich so gut halten könnten würde ich toll finden.

LG


----------



## florian1992 (25 Juni 2012)

simone thomalla ilka eßmüller annette frier sonya kraus katja burkhard barbara schöneberger verona pooth birgit schrowange andrea kiewel andrea kaiser caroline beil nina bott juliette menke


----------



## rooster.is (27 Juni 2012)

Anja Franke, Andrea Sawatzki, Susanne Holst:thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Juni 2012)

Ich finde das Katja Flint eine richtig scharfe Ausstrahlung hat!


----------



## rooster.is (27 Juni 2012)

Anja Heyde
Anja Lukaseder
Sophie Von Kessel
und Amelie Fried sind mir noch eingefallen, die ich sehr attraktiv finde.


----------



## chris_227 (2 Juli 2012)

Verona Pooth
Heidi Klum 
Ina Müller 
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Thomas 16 (3 Juli 2012)

Ulrike von der Groeben 
Sabine Christiansen 
Heike Maurer 
Petra Kusch - Lück 
u.v.m die haben einfach Erfahrung


----------



## MrLeiwand (4 Juli 2012)

Sarah Jessica Parker
Kim Cattrall
Sophia Loren
Teri Hatcher
Barbara Karlich
das sind jetzt mal so echte granaten die mir einfallen,gibt natürlich viel mehr.Ich finde ältere Frauen generell sehr anziehend


----------



## kurt666 (6 Juli 2012)

Natürlich:
Andrea Kathrin Loewig
Christina Plate
Anja Nejarri
Leonore Capell 
Martina Gedeck
Andrea Kiewel
Britt Hagedorn 
Jutta Speidel


----------



## jr1982 (7 Juli 2012)

caroline beil
andrea berg
katja burkard


----------



## soapstar3108 (8 Juli 2012)

ich frag mich ab welchem Alter man jetzt hier reingehört, Ende 30 oder erst die über 40, ich nehm mal nur die über 40:

Simone Thomalla (1965)http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/bln...907mge_20.jpeg
Nina Kunzendorf (1971)
Saskia Valenica (1964)
Jennifer Andiston (1969)
Jennifer Lopez (1969)
Cameron Diaz (1972) [wird Ende August 40, ich denke das zählt noch]
Verona Pooth (1968)
Tabea Heynig (1970)
Ulrike Frank (1969)
Maria Furtwängler (1966)
Isabella Hübner (1966)
Tatjana Clasing (1964)
Katja Burkard (1965
Claudia Schiffer (1970)
Gwen Stefani (1969)
Nicole Kidman (1967)
Veronica Ferres (1965)
Katja Riemann (1963)


gibt sicher noch mehr, die mir grade nicht einfalen wollen.

**Links entfernt* Hotlinking ist verboten*


----------



## Lebemann (4 Aug. 2012)

KIM WILDE !
Ist jetzt eigentlich noch viel erotischer als damals !!


----------



## ZOMBIE (11 Aug. 2012)

*Sandra Menges (ex Cretu)
Andie MacDowell
Morgan Fairchild
Caroline Beil
Nena
Claudia Jung
Maren Gilzer
Gundis Zambo

Nur ein kleiner Teil, der mir mal so spontan einfällt...*


----------



## binding13 (28 Aug. 2012)

famous schrieb:


> desiree nick natürlich



:drip:Wenn ich La Nick nur sehe, so mit betont arrogantem Überschlagen
ihrer wirklich sehenswerten Beine ( mit Nylons ) WOW:crazy::drip:


----------



## viewer (28 Aug. 2012)

Danke,
genau ws ich suche ...


----------



## uesmg1970 (28 Aug. 2012)

Ornella Muti
Andrea Sawatzki
Simone Thomalla


----------



## uesmg1970 (28 Aug. 2012)

und natürlich lizzy engstler


----------



## Don76 (11 Sep. 2012)

Birgit Schrowange.

Für ihr alter eine verdammte heiße Lady.


----------



## JuergenOst (17 Sep. 2012)

Ulrike von der Groeben,Uta Bresan


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

*Mary-Louise Parker (02.08.1964).* Verdammt scharf! :WOW:


----------



## Reggi (25 Sep. 2012)

ich steh z.b. auf
Petra Kusch Lück
Ruth Maria Kubitschek
Uschi Glas
Hannelore Elsner 
Erika Berger
Christiane Hörbiger
Sabine Christiansen
Heike Maurer
Gaby Dohm
Christine Kaufmann
Lizzy Engstler 
Marijke Amado
Thekla Carola Wied
Dagmar Frederic
sie sind super aufregend


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Absolut Iris Berben bleibt jung und sympathisch.


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

sabrina staubitz und marlene lufen


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

1.Christine Neubauer
2.Britt Hagedorn
3.Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## navlis01 (26 Sep. 2012)

1. Heidi Klum
2. Sharon Stone
3. gibt sicherlich noch weitere.


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## habicht (29 Sep. 2012)

Moin, Moin,

ändert sich gelegentlich, zur Zeit fallen mir folgende ein.

Baraba Schöneberger
Hera Lind
Jutta Speidel

So long Habicht


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

MADONNA sieht für ihr alter immer noch super scharf aus


----------



## wettenwetten (29 Sep. 2012)

eindeutig jennifer nicole lee


----------



## niederheiner76 (30 Sep. 2012)

Die SCHROWANGE! <3


----------



## rotorn (30 Sep. 2012)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Franke (6 Okt. 2012)

Tina Ruland


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Sonja Kirchbeger


----------



## Danika (6 Okt. 2012)

Aber die beste fehlt-

HILLARY CLINTON


----------



## rescue (6 Okt. 2012)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Michelle
3. Andrea Berg


----------



## andy01 (6 Okt. 2012)

Hannelore Elsner
Susi Stahnke
Iris Berben
Ingrid Steger


----------



## mave23 (6 Okt. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## wraithlord (7 Okt. 2012)

Suzanne Somers (1946)
Jane seymour (1951)
ff


----------



## mario46anni (7 Okt. 2012)

Britt hagedorn,.
Alyssa Milano
Bettina Cramer
Jennifer Aniston
Marlene Lufen


----------



## bonobo (7 Okt. 2012)

Christine Neubauer
Bettina Zimmermann
Katarina Witt
Franziska Schenk
Catherine Zeta-Jones 
Sandra Bullock
Birgit Schrowange


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

International? Madonna und Jennifer Aniston.
Und national? Andrea Sawatzki.


----------



## TommyR (8 Okt. 2012)

Birgit Schrowange
Katarina Witt
Simone Thomalla 
Hildegard Krekel
Christine Neubauer
und...... meine Nachbarin


----------



## biber05 (12 Okt. 2012)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## hordak (13 Okt. 2012)

Simone Thomalla, Caroline Beil, Christine Neubauer, Veronica Ferres... sehen alle echt klasse aus!


----------



## Christian2012 (13 Okt. 2012)

Carmen Electra (1972) 
Christina Applegate (1971) 
Susanna Simon (1968)
Christine Neubauer (1962)


----------



## mar1971z (14 Okt. 2012)

1, Sophie Marceau
2. Rosmary Church
3. Simone Thomalla
4. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## kloetenponny (16 Okt. 2012)

barbara schöneberger, sonya kraus, sonja zietlow, susan sarandon


----------



## Styx237 (16 Okt. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger *__* Alleine wegen ihrer großen Oberweite


----------



## asche1 (21 Okt. 2012)

Madonna
Ina Müller 
Uschi Glas


----------



## adrealin (21 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar!... Teresa Orlowski


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

Meryl Streep


----------



## Alpinafahrer (22 Okt. 2012)

Älter ist schon wieder fast diskriminierend:

Andrea Sawatzky

Christine Neubauer
Sonja Kirchberger
Birgit Schrowange


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Sarah michelle gellar. Auch wenn seit der zweiten Schwangerschaft meiner Meinung nach was vom alten Fler verloren gegangen ist


----------



## 11dudu11 (23 Okt. 2012)

Birgit Schrowange
Heidi Klum
Ina Müller


----------



## milfhunter (25 Okt. 2012)

Claudia Effenberg 
Simone Thomalla
Maria Furtwängler
...

ab Mitte 30 wird man erst zur "richtigen" also reifen Frau und ab dann werden sie erst so richtig attraktiv.


----------



## metral (26 Okt. 2012)

saskia vester
barbara schöneberger
jasmin wagner
keisha buchanan


----------



## shozazam (26 Okt. 2012)

Jennifer Lopez & Jennifer Aniston


----------



## oggy (27 Okt. 2012)

in Deutschland würd ich mal sagen,
Ina müller und natürlich Babsi und Ruth
International würd ich 
jennifer anniston
pam(ich danke ihr für Baywatch zu Jugendzeiten)
und diese blonde...sieht n bisschen aus wie pam...hat in ner amerikanischen serie mal die Muddi gespielt.
Amy Davidson...is zwar nicht älter als ich,hat aber süsse Falten^^
favorisieren.


----------



## oggy (27 Okt. 2012)

sorry vergessen...
Peg Bundy


----------



## creko (27 Okt. 2012)

iris berben


----------



## tombear (29 Okt. 2012)

Iris Berben
Hannelore Elsner
Michaela May
und wenn sie noch leben würde auf jeden Fall ROMY SCHNEIDER


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Okt. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)

hmm, fällt mir grade Sophia Milos und Heidi Klum ein.


----------



## 11dudu11 (30 Okt. 2012)

Desiree Nick


----------



## wusel (1 Nov. 2012)

mmmh mal nachdenk !!!

Alyssa Milano
Tia carrere
Kristina bach

haben irgendwie was zeitloses :thumbup:


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Eva Longoria


----------



## Januskopf72 (3 Nov. 2012)

Uma Thurman!


----------



## japavar (7 Nov. 2012)

Ganz eindeutig Christine und Tina. Genuss pur!


----------



## JanaLI0 (7 Nov. 2012)

1. Iris Berben defintiv,
2. Susanne Holst,
3. Carolina Vera


----------



## Engel 64 (7 Nov. 2012)

Jamie Lee Curtis

Meryl Streep
Barbra Streisand
Glenn Close

Wobei "ältere Frau" auch jeder anders definiert


----------



## mario46anni (8 Nov. 2012)

Britt Hagedor
Jennifer Aniston 
Courtney Cox
Bettina Cramer


----------



## Benmon (8 Nov. 2012)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## rooster.is (9 Nov. 2012)

Hai!
Ich finde 
Nena Kerner
Bettina Rust und
Stefanie Tücking haben was!


----------



## Georginho (9 Nov. 2012)

Caroline Beil, Mariella Ahrens, Michelle, Anja Kling, Gerit Kling, Sonja Zietlow, Britt Hagedorn, Demi Moore, Lucy Liu und warscheinlich noch mehr :thumbup:


----------



## japavar (10 Nov. 2012)

MrCap schrieb:


> *Etwas ältere wären im meinem Fall dann...
> 
> Christiane Hörbiger
> Gaby Dohm
> Ruth Maria Kubitschek usw.*





reifer genuss pur! hmmmmmmm


----------



## adriane (10 Nov. 2012)

alle ausser Angela Merkel!!! 
die sah schon in jungen Jahren fürchterlich aus


----------



## japavar (10 Nov. 2012)

Purer Genuss! Vielen Dank an alle Poster! Reif ist natürlich immer relativ. Hier meine seit über 20 Jahren bewährte Liste : Und da fehlen noch ein paar ... Hoffe sie gefällt euch ... Andrea Kiewel, Andrea Sawatzki, Anja Kruse, Barbara Wussow, Charlotte Rampling, Christiane Hörbiger, Christine Neubauer, Claudia Wenzel, Courtney Cox, Demi Moore, Desiree Nosbusch, Gaby Dohm, Gerit Kling´, Ingrid Steeger, Ireene Sheer,. Iris Berben, Joan Collins, Julianne Moore, Jutta Speidel, Katarina Witt, Katharina Böhm, Katherine Deneuve ´, Kim Fisher, Kiwi, Leonore Capell, Linda Evans, Maren Gilzer, Marion Kracht, Michelle Obama, Monica Belluci, Nina Ruge, Ornella Muti,l Paola Felix, Patricia Richardson, Petra Kleinert, Petra Kusch Lück, Ruth Maria Kubitschek, abine Kaack, Sabine Postel, Sandra Bullock, Simone Thomalla ,Sonja Kirchberger ,Steffi Graf, Tina ruland , Tina Turner ,Uschi Glas, Vera Int Veen, Vicky Leandros ... und und und


----------



## glanzstrumpfhose (16 Nov. 2012)

also kirsten hanser und ulla kock am brink sind nicht übel


----------



## Picwomen (18 Nov. 2012)

Anja Nejarri und Catherine-Zeta Jones!!


----------



## Yakumo35 (18 Nov. 2012)

Helen Mirren
Angela Roy


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

carol vorderman


----------



## paulnelson (19 Nov. 2012)

Super - sehr elegante Frau ...


----------



## karl08 (23 Nov. 2012)

Gundis Zambo ! Sexappeal ^ 10 !


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

pamela anderson.


----------



## Dussel8 (29 Nov. 2012)

Also ganz oben steht bei mir:

Christiane Hörbiger

Jane Seymour
Gaby Dohm
Christine Neubauer


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

christine neubauer, simone thomalla, kim fischer, uvm


----------



## eule4711 (1 Dez. 2012)

Christiane Hörbiger ist die tollste Frau


----------



## dambmatt (2 Dez. 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand an Bettina Cramer gedacht.

(Auch wenn sie momentan im Fernsehen nicht präsent ist)

Die sieht einfach super aus


----------



## bobbybrown (3 Dez. 2012)

Maria Furtwängler

und

Katharina Böhm


----------



## richter007 (13 Dez. 2012)

Frauke Ludowig!<3 sehr heiss


----------



## brian69 (13 Dez. 2012)

Naomi watts - Monica Bellucci - Sophie Marceau


----------



## Ralf1972 (16 Dez. 2012)

Linda de Mol, meine Traumfrau!!!!!!!


----------



## paspartout (16 Dez. 2012)

solefun schrieb:


> Ist ne Frage der Ausstrahlung und nicht des Ausweise, finde ich



Hängt wohl eher hauptsächlich vom Betrachter ab.

Ich meine :

Für so'n handelsüblichen 10jährigen sind sogar Papi und Mami ältere Frauen.

Hm ... naja,ok .... Papi wahrscheinlich weniger


----------



## stopslhops (17 Dez. 2012)

Meine absoluten Favoritinnen sind:

Sabine Postel
Daniela Ziegler
Gisela Schneeberger
Renate Herzberg
Maria Furtwängler
Iris Berben
Senta Berger
usw.


----------



## yoda77 (17 Dez. 2012)

maria furtwängler


----------



## Dede072 (19 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Heidi Klum


Hihi, 
gefällt mir.
Wenn ich mir das Gesicht vorstelle - die würde das lesen, unter "ältere Frauen" neben Joan Collins aufgezählt zu werden...köstlich.


----------



## honigbärchen (19 Dez. 2012)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## bigi06 (23 Dez. 2012)

Bettina Cramer
Marlene Lufen
Leah Remini


----------



## supperbat (23 Dez. 2012)

Andrea Kaiser


----------



## goldlena (25 Dez. 2012)

Marlene Lufen, Anja Kruse, Sonja Kirchberger, Sharon Stone, Jennifer Aniston, Katja Burkhard, Simone Thomalla


----------



## ldo290871 (31 Dez. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle
Barbara Schöneberger
Christine Neubauer


----------



## Mike38100 (2 Jan. 2013)

Mich persönlich heizt Christine Neubauer total an. Wenn die sich mal vorbeugt....


----------



## raimondo44 (2 Jan. 2013)

Mit älter verstehe ich mal "über 40" 

Meine Nummer 1: 
*Diane Lane*

dann..
Sigourney Weaver
Linda Fiorentino
Naomi Watts
Lena Headey
Olivia Williams
Marisa Tomei
Connie Britton
Susanne Sarandon
Michelle Pfeiffer
Annette Bening


----------



## Koenner (3 Jan. 2013)

Martina Servatius ist unheimlich erotisch!


----------



## Duant (3 Jan. 2013)

kim fisher
isabel varell
marlene lufen

international

cynthia stevenson
radha mitchell
jennifer aniston


----------



## cooper1111 (14 Jan. 2013)

Claudia Michelsen und Katja Riemann und Christine Neubauer


----------



## Bob Kelso (14 Jan. 2013)

Nach dem gestrigen Auftritt definitiv Jodie Foster!


----------



## germania (25 Jan. 2013)

..es gibt mehr interessantere ältere Damen, als Junge Frauen mit Ausstrahlung...


----------



## cschuh (30 Jan. 2013)

Amanda Tapping


----------



## jakob peter (30 Jan. 2013)

Es gibt schon tolle ältere Frauen wie z.B. V. Leandros, H. Lind, H. Elsner,C. Harfouch, G. Pauli und B. Wussow.


----------



## cobra (30 Jan. 2013)

Sigourney Weaver 
Kim Wilde 
Gillian Anderson
Amanda Tapping
Iris Berben


----------



## tomtj (31 Jan. 2013)

Definitiv Britt Hagedorn, sehr sexy


----------



## mondkind (2 Feb. 2013)

Kati Witt, ein Traum


----------



## linu (3 Feb. 2013)

Catherine Bell finde ich gut und habe in der Liste noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## brunobommel (3 Feb. 2013)

Inka Schneider
Manuela Tischler


----------



## aaroon (3 Feb. 2013)

Lauren Holly und Christine Neubauer


----------



## Gerd23 (8 Feb. 2013)

Iris Berben
Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## zool (16 Feb. 2013)

Emma Watson und Shenae Grimes


----------



## paspartout (16 Feb. 2013)

zool schrieb:


> Emma Watson



ROFLMAOrofl3


----------



## Geggei123 (16 Feb. 2013)

Uschi Glas
Nena
Claudia Jung
Andrea Berg


----------



## shevi (16 Feb. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley
Katarina Witt
Catherine Bell
Claudia Black


----------



## trucker6569 (17 Feb. 2013)

Meine Favoriten sind: 
Kim Fisher, Ulrike Kriener, Petra Kleinert, Anja Nejarri, Maria Furtwängler, Carolina Vera 
Die Reihenfolge ist willkürlich, also keine Hitliste.


----------



## Petzi168 (24 Feb. 2013)

susanne sarandon
uschi glas
ingrit steeger


----------



## Nemere (27 Feb. 2013)

Ursula Buschhorn
Gesine Cukrowski
Britta Schmeling


----------



## Creek (5 März 2013)

Stephanie Seymour


----------



## lollollol888 (6 März 2013)

heidi klum - die beste


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Simone Thomalla, Heidi Klumm.


----------



## danyl84 (1 Apr. 2013)

Mein Top 3

Anne Will 

Maxi Biewer

Inge Niedek


----------



## Derausdemdorf (1 Apr. 2013)

Verona Pooth
Cameron Diaz
Lilly Becker


----------



## JurcioDX (3 Apr. 2013)

Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

also meine *Ü40-Favoriten-Liste* ist sicher auch sehr sehr lang :WOW:

Deshalb hier nur eine unsortierte Auswahl von denen, die mir spontan einfallen:

Simone Thomalla, 47, Sexy Tatort-Kommisarin
Joan Collins,79, Sehr gepflegte, immer noch hochattraktive Lady
Ina Müller, 47, Wortgewaltige Frohnatur
Iris Berben, 62, 62??? - Wer soll das glauben? 
Nina Hartley, 54, Sehr sympathische und vielseitige "Grande Dame" des Pornbiz
Nena, 53, Powerfrau
Birgit Schrowange, 54, Seit frühen ZDF-Ansager-Zeiten von mir umschwärmt
Andrea Berg, 47, Megascharf in ihrem schwarzen Leder-Bühnenoutfit mit den schwarzen Overknees-Heels 
Ingrid Steeger, 67, Bleibt fürmich immer das heisse "Klimbim-Nummerngirl"
Sophia Loren, 78, siehe Joan Collins
usw.

:thumbup:


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

danyl84 schrieb:


> Mein Top 3
> 
> Anne Will
> 
> ...



Super, hier jemanden zu lesen, der auch* Inge Niedek* geil findet.

Wenn die Frau im ZDF das Wetter moderiert, läuft mir immer der Sabber :WOW:

Ich finde die irgendwie *sehr geil* :thumbup:


----------



## petem_6 (3 Apr. 2013)

Definitiv Frau Sawatzki


----------



## wulle81 (4 Apr. 2013)

Andrea Berg,
Katharina Witt. Renée Zellweger!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (4 Apr. 2013)

1 Mirjam Weichselbraun

2 Caroline Beil

3 Nova Meierhenrich


----------



## firefighter55 (6 Apr. 2013)

Barbara Wussow, Christiane Hörbiger,


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Caroline Beil!


----------



## mikki6 (8 Apr. 2013)

Birgit schriwange, Isabel Varell und Marlene Lufen sind meine Favorites


----------



## Suicide King (8 Apr. 2013)

Mariah Carey
Salma Hayek
Halle Berry
Carmen Electra
Christine Neubauer
Sonya Kraus
Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Echnaton+5 (13 Apr. 2013)

Sarah Brightman


----------



## pötzi (14 Apr. 2013)

Dreamcatcher schrieb:


> 1 Mirjam Weichselbraun


= alt ???
Was ist man dann mit 50 ?


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

Verona Pooth
Britt Hagedorn
Ulrike Frank


----------



## zirkulator (14 Apr. 2013)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## 10cc (15 Apr. 2013)

Sandra Cretu.


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Ornella Muti, Jodie Foster, Katarina Witt, Shania Twain


----------



## Namson (24 Apr. 2013)

wo soll mann da nur anfangen


----------



## totto (24 Apr. 2013)

wo geht denn alt los?
Politik national:
Ilse Aigner, Hannelore Kraft wären älter aber dennoch attraktiv.
Politik international: 
Condoleezza Rice, Hillary Clinton und viele Royals
Moderation:
Marlene Lufen, Birgit Schrowange, Petra Gerster
Schauspiel national:
Caroline Beil, Uschi Glas, Ulrike Frank, Christine Neubauer, Alexa Maria Surholt
Schauspiel international:
Angelina Jolie, Joan Collins, Sharon Stone, Kim Basinger
Musik national:
Nena, Nicole, Vicky Leandros (oder auch International), Sandra (Cretu), Claudia Jung
Musik international:
Madonna, Kim Wilde, Tina Turner

und viele viele andere


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

1.Halle Berry
2.Salma Hayek
3.Verona Pooth


----------



## Mondboss (28 Apr. 2013)

Petra Gerster
Ursula von der Leyen

Beide über 50 und immer noch sehr attraktiv!!


----------



## SMK81 (2 Mai 2013)

Andrea Sawatzky 
Anja Kling
Sonja zietlow


----------



## diddytil (7 Mai 2013)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Sabata (8 Mai 2013)

Kylie Minouge und dann kommt erst mal nix.....

Maria Furtwängler
Maja Maranow


----------



## pappa (9 Mai 2013)

also wenn ich die Namen lese die ihr als älter bezeichnet frage ich mich wie alt ihr seit, 17 Jahre ???????
Christiane Hörbiger ist ne ältere Frau oder Jodie Foster


----------



## katielover (9 Mai 2013)

Sienna Guillory


----------



## mario46anni (9 Mai 2013)

Birgit Schrowange


----------



## pötzi (9 Mai 2013)

Eventuell könnte ja der Ersteller dieses Beitrages eine Regel machen, dass nur Frauen über 40 gemeint wären, oder so


----------



## fralindner (13 Mai 2013)

Christine Schorn


----------



## MK68 (15 Mai 2013)

:thx:


Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> 1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
> 2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
> 3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)


4. Ursula Karven


----------



## Sierae (16 Mai 2013)

:thumbup: So ist es! 



irisberben schrieb:


> Iris Berben aufjedenfall!!!!
> Und Senta Berger zwei Frauen mit einer unglaublichen Austrahlung einfach Frauen mit Klasse die klasse sind


----------



## japaninja (20 Mai 2013)

Naja,also:
-Desiree Nick (einfach Sexy!)
-Madonna (Sexy Autfits!)
-Patricia Richardson (Sexy!)
-Birgit Schrowange (ein Traum! Sexy!)
-Maren Gilzer (bei ihr wäre ich gerne Pazient!)
-Anke Engelke (Super Sexy!)
-Verona Pooth (Extra Super Sexy! ein Traum!)
-Linda de Mol (Sexy!)
-Maxi Biewer (Sexy!)
-Elke Martens (Hübsche Beine!)
-Sophie Marceau (ein Traum! super Sexy!)
-Lucy Lawless (diie Sexy Kriegerrin XENA)
-Tabea Heynig (Sexy)
-.... .


----------



## zool (21 Mai 2013)

Ähm 
Taylor Swift 
Ashley Tisdale
Nela Panghy Lee 
Shenae Grimes 
müssen auf die Liste!


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2013)

zool schrieb:


> Ähm
> Taylor Swift
> Ashley Tisdale
> Nela Panghy Lee
> ...



 und welche davon soll *älter* sein????


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 Mai 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> und welche davon soll *älter* sein????



Vielleicht ist zool erst 13? Dann sind die meisten davon doppelt so alt wie er.


----------



## Bastore (25 Mai 2013)

alle frauen sind auf ihre art attraktiv.


----------



## egj (26 Mai 2013)

angelina jolie


----------



## baui (30 Mai 2013)

Iris Berben und Jutta Speidel


----------



## Ypuns (30 Mai 2013)

Katja Burkard
Britt hagedorn
Marlene Lufen


----------



## Walt (30 Mai 2013)

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 41 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Bitte mitmachen!

Hier die Links zu den Vorentscheidungsgruppen:

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-1-a.html

und

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-2-a.html


----------



## jf070664 (22 Juni 2013)

Maxi Biewer
Inka Schneider
Andrea Kiewel
Britt
Kati Witt


----------



## sidney vicious (23 Juni 2013)

Iris Berben
Heide Keller
Joan Collins


----------



## FollowMe (24 Juni 2013)

Anke Engelke
Ina Müller


----------



## CoteFan (24 Juni 2013)

Catherine Bell mega heiß
Sandra Bulllock
Kati Witt 
Karen Heinrichs


----------



## RandomCitizen (25 Juni 2013)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

ruland, britt, verona, sophie marceau, simone thomalla


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Heiß ist diese rothaarige Chefin aus NCIS:

Lauren Holly


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juli 2013)

"Älter" ist für mich: ab 40 - auf die Schnelle fallen mir da 4 Frauen ein:

Mitte 40: Eva LaRue (Jg. '66), Jennifer Aniston (Jg. 69)
Anfang 40: Carmen Electra (Jg. '72)
In 8 Tagen 40: Kate Beckinsale (Jg. '73)


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Ulrike Frank
Natalie Alison


----------



## mario46 (1 Aug. 2013)

Britt Hagedorn
caroline beil
Jennifer Aniston
Courtney Cox
Birgit Schrowange
Bettina Cramer
Marlene Lufen


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Gabrielle Kerner
Sonja Kirchberger


----------



## Trifbacke (9 Aug. 2013)

Christine Neubauer....


----------



## Nightcrawler (10 Aug. 2013)

Jennifer Aniston
Sandra Bullock
Iris Berben


----------



## mike_rs (11 Aug. 2013)

[das sind viel zu viele


----------



## rezzolin (12 Aug. 2013)

Helen Mirren


----------



## wasimmer (17 Aug. 2013)

- Daniela Ziegler 
- Gaby Dohm
- Judy Winter


----------



## wasimmer (17 Aug. 2013)

..und Frau Mirren unterschreib ich.
Dann noch Mimi Rogers..


----------



## jf070664 (23 Aug. 2013)

Kiwi
Maxi Biewer
Kim Fischer
Inka Schneider


----------



## straubi (24 Aug. 2013)

Ann- immer noch & 100pro


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Die Sängerinnen:

Kim Wilde
Michelle
Andrea Jürgens


----------



## klaus2013 (31 Aug. 2013)

Anja Kruse


----------



## Tatort (31 Aug. 2013)

Joan Collins
Birgit Schrowange
Sharon Stone


----------



## Dede072 (8 Sep. 2013)

"Älter" ????????????


----------



## Dede072 (8 Sep. 2013)

Für so'n handelsüblichen 10jährigen sind sogar Papi und Mami ältere Frauen.
Hm ... naja,ok .... Papi wahrscheinlich weniger[/QUOTE]

:thumbup:
Ich schmeiss mich weg, vor Lachen! Danke !


----------



## MaxHollywood (11 Sep. 2013)

Also ich finde 
Maria Furtwängler und Antonia Rados super


----------



## Creek (11 Sep. 2013)

Britt hagedorn
barbara schöneberger
sofia vergara


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Julianne Moore, Heike Trinker, Patricia Richardson


----------



## amibeamer (15 Sep. 2013)

Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## amibeamer (15 Sep. 2013)

amibeamer schrieb:


> Andrea Sawatzki



Julian Moore....:thumbup:


----------



## Tatzenbaer (3 Okt. 2013)

Kaufmann und Kubitschek


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Okt. 2013)

Maxi Biewer, Sonja Kirchberger, Susan Sarandon um nur mal 3 zu nennen


----------



## trommler (3 Okt. 2013)

Ohne irgendwelchen Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler. Sie ist einfach GEIL!!


----------



## lrtr10 (5 Okt. 2013)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Reuters (5 Okt. 2013)

Zsa Zsa Gabor...


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Okt. 2013)

*Ilka Bessin*


----------



## Fuechslein (7 Okt. 2013)

Meine Top 5:
Nena
Simone Thomalla
Caroline Peters (Mord mit Aussicht)
Eva Habermann
Claudia Schmutzler


----------



## DarkSide89 (7 Okt. 2013)

Kate Beckinsale, Jennifer Lopez, Pamela Anderson, Carmen Electra, Sofia Vergara, Salma Hayek, Sonja Krause sind mir jetzt auf die schnelle eingefallen^^


----------



## J0ker88 (17 Okt. 2013)

so direkt fallen mir zu dem thema sonya kraus und verona pooth ein


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Christy Turlington
Pinar Atalay
Sandra Maischberger
Anne Will


----------



## ba928 (25 Okt. 2013)

Maria Furtwängler
Maja Maranow
Inka Schneider
Marijam Agischewa
Ulrike Folkerts
Kati Witt
Maybritt Illner
Marietta Slomka

.. gibt bestimmt noch paar mehr, die mir gerade nicht einfallen.


----------



## gecko (3 Nov. 2013)

Eugenia Silva ! !
Gerit Kling !
Antje Schmidt !
Teri Hatcher
Jennifer Aniston
Cindy Crawford


----------



## eule4711 (3 Nov. 2013)

Christiane Hörbiger ist eine SUPER Tolle Frau


----------



## Tatzenbaer (4 Nov. 2013)

Ruth Maria Kubitschek


----------



## hakanguven (4 Nov. 2013)

Elisabeth Lanz
Helena Af Sandeberg
Salma Hayek
Gwyneth Paltrow
Franziska Knuppe
Minnie Driver
Kimberly Elise	
Julia Louis Dreyfus
Juliette Binoche
Judy Reyes
Nicola Tiggeler
Marijam Agischewa
Catherine Flemming
Anna Azcarate	
Lisa Werlinder
Astrid Munoz
Tory Burch
LuAnn de Lesseps
Laura Pamplona
Sandra Studer
Inka Schneider

reicht das?


----------



## superfan2000 (7 Nov. 2013)

Die Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Olli50 (12 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich Britt


----------



## eule4711 (15 Nov. 2013)

Ich finde Christiane Hörbiger sehr atraktiv


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (16 Nov. 2013)

Ich finde Hannelore Elsner absolut heiß


----------



## PerDate (16 Nov. 2013)

National: Maira Furtwängler und Simone Thomalla, die beiden sind einer der wenigen Gründe, Tatort zu kucken 
International Mariah Carey, Madonna (Teilweise) oder Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Eva LaRue
Lauren Graham
Heather Locklear
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Flyingman32 (18 Nov. 2013)

Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## chris1712 (7 Dez. 2013)

1 Britt Hagedorn
2 Verona Pooth


----------



## schlesro2 (9 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar! Katja Burkard


----------



## boris1337 (9 Dez. 2013)

kati witt ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## joergky (10 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich Ulrike von der Groeben, zwar nicht mehr die Jüngste, aber noch immer hübsch!


----------



## ulrich666 (11 Dez. 2013)

katja burkhard


----------



## didi168 (13 Dez. 2013)

Heike Maurer ehemalige Lottoansagerin oder 
Hera Lind Schriftstellerin


----------



## Soulwounds (13 Dez. 2013)

Angela Fritzsch


----------



## didi168 (13 Dez. 2013)

Verena Scheitz 
Österreichische Moderatorin, etwas mollig aber nett anzuschauen.


----------



## obiwan12 (13 Dez. 2013)

Definitiv Lexa Doig


----------



## fatjoe917 (13 Dez. 2013)

Bettina Cramer


----------



## Freddy73 (15 Dez. 2013)

Ina Müller, Birgit Schrowange, Katja Burkhardt , Andrea Kiewel , Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

birgit schrowange


----------



## Bowes (26 Dez. 2013)

Dolly Buster !!! 
Nicky Blond !!!


----------



## Sepp2500 (26 Dez. 2013)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## Rotbenzi (27 Dez. 2013)

Maria Furtwängler natürlich


----------



## Rotbenzi (27 Dez. 2013)

International natürlich nur Jennifer aniston


----------



## a_ngelika (1 Jan. 2014)

Barbara Wussow
Ina Dietz
Jutta Speidel


----------



## Soulfire (2 Jan. 2014)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## Zylinderrohr (20 Jan. 2014)

Katja Riemann
Anna Loos
Nina Kunzendorf


----------



## marriobassler (23 Jan. 2014)

sophia loren


----------



## mario46 (24 Jan. 2014)

Birgit Schrowange
Britt Hagedorn
Bettina Cramer


----------



## jorge123 (26 Jan. 2014)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## huberdunk (4 Feb. 2014)

Andrea Berg! I like her slutty attire.


----------



## alcarnor (5 Feb. 2014)

Helene Fischer!!


----------



## Erlkönig (6 Feb. 2014)

alcarnor schrieb:


> Helene Fischer!!




So alt ist die aber noch nicht oder ?

Hm ich sag mal Tina Ruland.


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Feb. 2014)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> So alt ist die aber noch nicht oder ?



Vielleicht ist er ja erst 14. Und in dem Alter ist jede Frau über 16 schon alt! 

Helene wird in diesem Jahr übrigens 30. Sie ist dann also schon uralt!


----------



## lofas (7 Feb. 2014)

Eva Herman Bettina Tietjen Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Tralolu (11 Feb. 2014)

Jennifer Aniston
Jennifer Lopez
Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Verona Pooth
Kati Witt
Caro Beil


----------



## HenryTT (18 Feb. 2014)

Britt Hagedorn ist ungeheuer erotisch, im Gegensatz zu ihren Sendungen


----------



## Poldi77 (18 Feb. 2014)

Theresa Russell
Patricia Arquette


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2014)

*Christie Binkley* hat sich gut gehalten muss ich sagen


----------



## maxfax88 (21 Feb. 2014)

Top: Ilse Aigner


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Barbara Wussow


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

britta heidemann


----------



## discusgr (12 März 2014)

Ich finde Ina Dietz, recht ansprechend


----------



## petermeier_1a (24 März 2014)

monica ferres


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Kim Fischer
3. Tina Ruland


----------



## Dilbert (8 Juni 2014)

Nina Ruge
Petra Gerster
Carmen Nebel
Iris Berben
Annifrid Lyngstad (die rothaarige von ABBA)
Ursula von der Leyen


----------



## Barricade (8 Juni 2014)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## [email protected] (8 Juni 2014)

Carmen Nebel ist echt heiß!


----------



## hotto (27 Juni 2014)

Zumindest auf den ersten 10 Seiten (weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, da es dann immer mehr
Wiederholungen gab) nicht genannt:

Anna Popek
Sela Ward
Patricia Arquette
Radha Mitchell
Lena Headey
Hülya Avsar
Gracia Maria Cucinotta
Andie MacDowell
Isabella Ferrari
Estelle Lefébure
Grazyna Szapolowska
Emma Thompson
Sigourney Weaver
Natacha Amal
Cindy Crawford
Patricia Heaton
Elizabeth Hurley
Rene Russo
Susan Sarandon
Frederique van der Wal

Vielleicht die eine oder andere Entdeckung dabei?


----------



## Zylinderrohr (22 Juli 2014)

Susan Stahnke
Christina Plate
Katharina Witt
Natalia Wörner
Tina Ruland


----------



## qwertzi (22 Juli 2014)

Da bin ich voll bei:

Emily Procter und Eva LaRue


----------



## Herby (27 Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist wo fängt älter an...

Teri Hatcher und Sandra Bullock fallen mir da um die 50 spontan ein


----------



## zool (28 Juli 2014)

Shenae Grimes, Blake Lively, Leighton Meester, Ambyr Childers...


----------



## ZOMBIE (6 Sep. 2014)

*Ich ergänze mal noch einen Namen, der relativ selten auftaucht:

Tanja Bauer (*22.4.1969)

Formel 1 Reporterin bei Sky
*


----------



## Stoney (16 Sep. 2014)

Simone Thomalla
Veronica Ferres


----------



## Zylinderrohr (29 Sep. 2014)

Sonja Kirchberger
Ursula Karven
Ramona Drews
Mariella Ahrens
Caren Miosga 
Andrea Berg
Caroline Beil 
Gerit Kling
Anne Will 
Miriam Meckel
Eva Hermann, ex-Tagesschau 
Ellen Arnhold
Claudia Effenberg 
Catherine Zeta-Jones 
Minu Barati
Christine Theiss 
Anneke Dürkopp
Kerstin Landsmann 
Gundis Zambo 
Giulia Siegel


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

meine ehemalige mathe lehrerin
meine uni profesorien
und die inhaberin meines bio ladens

bitte auf die fragestellung achten


----------



## christian66 (27 Feb. 2016)

Ulrike Kriener
Isabel Varell
Iris Berben


----------



## lemi_amar (8 Apr. 2016)

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## milf fan (8 Apr. 2016)

Birgit Schrowange :thumbup:
Simone Panteleit 
Andrea Kiewel


----------



## SIKRA (8 Apr. 2016)

Ich leg noch eine drauf:

Brigitte Antonius


----------



## pumuckl777 (5 Mai 2016)

- Birgit Schrowange!
- Kim Fisher
- Madeleine Wehle


----------



## kayhoenig (12 Mai 2016)

Katrin Huß :thumbup:
Anja Koebel :thumbup:


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Sarah Grey Rafferty!!


----------



## Ordell Robbie (24 Sep. 2016)

gentlemen no answer this question


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Veronica Ferres !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## handson (7 Dez. 2016)

Kim Fisher
Marlene Lufen
Andrea Kiesel
Jennifer Aniston
Renee Zellweger
Anne Will


----------



## lieb4fun (25 Feb. 2018)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Dorothee Bär


----------



## cropatricia (1 Sep. 2018)

ich finde Verona Pooth sehr hübsch


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Jane Seymour
Monica Bellucci


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Isabel Varell


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Dharmagreg (23 Juli 2021)

Nina Ruge (Leute heute)


----------



## Dharmagreg (23 Juli 2021)

Natassija Kinski:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (29 Sep. 2021)

Dagmar Whörl
Vera Cordes (NDR Visite)


----------



## bojo78 (15 Jan. 2022)

Birgit Schrowange


----------



## KimFisher66 (17 Jan. 2022)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Welche schon älter gewordene Frauen findet Ihr immernoch ansprechend?
> 
> 1. Tina Ruland (Jg. 1966)
> 2. Christine Neubauer (Jg. 1962)
> 3. Britt Hagedorn (Jg. 1972)



HA Ha Ha ältere Frauen!!

Ältere Frauen sind Hot :

1. Caroline Reiber

2. Sabine Christiansen

3. Ulla Kock am Brink

4 Uschi Dämmrich


----------



## aceton (22 Mai 2022)

Gaby Dohm
Hera Lind
Claudia Schiffer
Kim Fisher
Franziska Rubin


----------



## christinalover (22 Mai 2022)

1. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
2. Maxi Biewer
3. Sophie Marceau


----------



## jens4975 (7 Juni 2022)

Iris Berben natürlich


----------



## mischa99 (9 Juni 2022)

Britt Hagedorn
Bettina Tietjen
Inka Schneider


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Oh mann jetzt fühl ich mich echt alt - hier werden Damen genannt die sind jünger als ich :angry:

Danke auch


----------



## Buster (9 Juni 2022)

Dolly,war ja klar 

Bettina Tietjen 

Ricarda M

Verona Poth


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Zählen Kate Beckinsale, Angelina Jolie und Charlize Theron schon als älter?


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Julianne Moore, Winona Ryder, Marisa Tomei, Charisma Carpenter


----------



## haller (13 Juni 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh
Sandra Maischberger


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juni 2022)

Keine.


----------



## celebczj83 (18 Juni 2022)

*Dürften alle mindestens 50 sein:*
Jennifer Lopez
Michelle
Sonja Kirchberger
Demi Moore
Marlene Lufen
Sharon Stone
Anja Kruse
Simone Thomalla
Catherine Zeta-Jones
Claudia Schiffer
Salma Hayek
Sophie Marceau
Pamela Anderson
Marina Sirtis
Sandra Bullock
Nicole Kidman
Anke Engelke
Melanie Marschke


----------



## JimJupiter (19 Juni 2022)

Jutta Speidel
Eva Herman
Maxi Biewer
Uschi Dämmrich
Marianne Rochee
Petra Kusch Lück
Birgit Schrowange
Claudia Effenberg
Kati Witt
Christiane Hörbiger
Angela Fritzsch
Andrea Sawatzki
Petra Grasser

uvm


----------



## Chris1978 (20 Juni 2022)

Es gibt sicherlich viele viele attraktive "ältere" oder "reifere" Frauen - jeder hat da ja so seinen persönlichen Geschmack ( und dass ist auch gut so )...

Für mich persönlich gibts da nur eine Antwort:

M  A  X  I  B  I  E  W  E  R


----------



## goldlena (21 Juni 2022)

Michelle❤🔥❤🔥Marlene Lufen❤🔥❤🔥Jennifer Aniston❤🔥❤🔥


----------



## ajm75 (21 Juni 2022)

Marlene Lufen
Susann Link


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Zählen Kate Beckinsale, Angelina Jolie und Charlize Theron schon als älter?


Eigentlich eine Grundsatzfrage


----------



## Kreator550 (25 Juni 2022)

ilka eßmüller
astrid frohloff
valerie haller
jayne secker
rosemary church
jennifer aniston
amanda tapping
liz hurley
britt hagedorn
barbara serra


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juni 2022)

Neve Campbell


----------



## Gilmar (7 Juli 2022)

Zylinderrohr schrieb:


> Sonja Kirchberger
> Ursula Karven
> Ramona Drews
> Mariella Ahrens
> ...


Nina Ruge 
Maren Gilzer 
Marlene Lufen


----------



## sluderjan (7 Juli 2022)

Alle Frauen, die zu ihrem Alter stehen, daraus etwas machen und stolz und zufrieden mit dem so geschaffenen Ergebnis sind!


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------



## chris1712 (20 Juli 2022)

Britt Hagedorn
Marlene Lufen
Claudia Schiffer
Franzi
Kati Witt


----------



## Dilbert (24 Juli 2022)

Nina Ruge
Petra Gerster
Sabine Christiansen
Susanne Holst
Anja Reschke
Anouschka Horn
Katja Burkard
Frauke Ludowig
Maybrit Illner
Kim Fisher
Caroline Beil
Carmen Nebel
Ursula von der Leyen
Wendela Horz
Sarah Wiener


----------



## aceton (3 Aug. 2022)

wasimmer schrieb:


> - Daniela Ziegler
> - Gaby Dohm
> - Judy Winter


Bei Gaby bin ich voll dabei


----------



## krauschris (3 Aug. 2022)

In der Tat hätte ich kein Problem damit Dagmar Wöhrl mal so richtig zu zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat....sie ist war 68, aber ihre gemachten Moppen und ihre gut verpackt Frisur lassen bei mir persönlich manchmal den Saft hochkochen...


----------



## Reggi (19 Aug. 2022)

Uschi Glas 
Gaby Dohm 
Petra Kusch Lueck 
Christiane Hörbiger 
Petra Gerster 
Ingrid Steeger 
Ulrike von der Groeben 
Vickie Leandros 
Marianne Rogee


----------



## Elfman (21 Aug. 2022)

Ich fand die Tietjen mal toll, vor allem ihre Beine. Aber ihre Rattenähnlichen Schneidezähne törnen ganz schon ab,
und nackt will ich sie glaub ich auch nicht mehr sehen. So kann´s kommen.
Die Schöneberger jedoch, trotz Alter und aller Schwächen, darf sich gerne mal Playboymäßig räkeln, nach wie vor.
Die Schrowange hab ich als die sexieste Stimme immer noch im Kopf, wünsche ihr auch weiterhin ein Schönes Leben.
Enie van de Meiklokjes ist die Geheimnisvollste, von der ich allerdings weiss, dass sie sehr körperlich unterwegs ist, Gott sei Dank,
sie hat es nicht nötig, wie die wenigsten, aber schön wäre ein Exclusiv Foto Akt mit ich weiss nicht wem Berühmtem zum Abschied, bevor es auch bei ihr zu spät ist.
Eva Habermann, die sich sagt, was soll`s, und einen Mainstream Porno rausgibt. Immer noch besser, als Shark Attac.
Andrea Kiewel mit einer Swinger Doku aus Tel Aviv, meinetwegen mit verpixelten Bildern, hauptsache sie macht mit und steht dazu.
Judith Williams, die zugibt, dass sie sich die Lippen aus Liebe zu ihrem Mann hat vergrössern lassen.
Ja und ich wünschte mir, dass Kathleen Turner nicht so ein übles Schicksal ereilt hätte, sie war eine der Schönsten.
Und insgesamt denke ich, gibt es in dr Zukunft keine Milfs mehr. Ich zumindest sehe bei dem was da hinterherkommt kaum Potential.
Ja, auch ich bin traurig darüber.

Eine Jeannette Biedermann mit 50? Das hat eher etwas Trauriges.

Bevor jetzt alle rumheulen:

Wir hatten unsere Zeit, lasst uns in Würde untergehen.
Eine Hymne noch auf Karin Thaler, für die Ältesteren Elke Sommer, unf für die Hoffnungsvollen auf eine nicht altern wollende
Babsi Schöneberger und oder Gillian Anderson.

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (3 Okt. 2022)

Für Maxi Biewer wüsste ich ein geeignetes Möbelstück...


----------



## Fapperzwo (3 Okt. 2022)

Ulrike von der Groeben - 65(!) und eine Hammerfigur 🤩


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (24 Okt. 2022)

So fleischig, weiblich, prall - wenn ich Maxi sehe, denke ich an eine ganz bestimmte Tätigkeit.


----------



## KimFisher66 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ulla und Sabine !


----------



## KimFisher66 (31 Okt. 2022)

Caroline Reiber


----------



## KimFisher66 (2 Nov. 2022)




----------



## KimFisher66 (2 Nov. 2022)

Ulla


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

Katie Couric


----------



## NylonsFreund (8 Dez. 2022)

Ina Dietz
Marlene Lufen
Iris Berben
Veronika Verres
Annette Frier


----------



## Buster (8 Dez. 2022)

Dolly Buster 

Ricarda M 

Verona Pooth

International ,hm...nix


----------



## Dreamcatcher (8 Dez. 2022)

*Olivia Jones*


----------



## weeke2004 (9 Dez. 2022)

Verona Feldbusch
Alexandra Kamp
Desiree Nosbusch
Petra Berndt


----------



## thotti (9 Dez. 2022)

Kim Kattrall und Sharon Stone


----------



## hobeka (23 Dez. 2022)

Petra Berndt


----------



## haller (1 Jan. 2023)

Julia Klöckner


----------

